# Locals via Sat vs OTA



## Bradcny (Oct 21, 2010)

Do any of you folks who have LIL still opt for channels off an antenna? If so, why?


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Because then I can record three channels at once.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

This like the 3rd or 4th time in the last few days this question has come up.

My biggest reason is so that I can still have access to some form of TV in then event something were to happen to dish or signal.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

It's how I watch Local Networks in HD. Sometimes, I also watch the subchannels that would not be carried on Dish


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

More tuners to record multiple simultaneous things.

More sub-channels that SAT companies don't always carry.

Typically higher quality video than on SAT delivered locals.


----------



## runner861 (Mar 20, 2010)

There are channels receivable of the antenna in HD that are carried by Dish only in SD.


----------



## thewallfisher (Feb 1, 2011)

The picture quality is usually better OTA because there is less compression. Don't get rid of the subscribed locals because you may not get guide data for OTA.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

thewallfisher said:


> The picture quality is usually better OTA because there is less compression. Don't get rid of the subscribed locals because you may not get guide data for OTA.


Change that to "WILL NOT" receive guide data...


----------

